# Going to buy a Non-Lighted Amazon cover for my K3



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I found one at Best Buy.  

I know, I know, it's got a reputation for wrecking havoc on the K3.  But I'm going to run the risk and get one anyway.  Why?  Because I can't seem to find a real leather cover for my K3 that I LIKE.  I've looked high and low on the internet.  There are real leather covers with fancy designs on them, there are leather covers that stand up on a table-top, there are leather covers that don't fit the K3 very well (Cole Hann cover), there are leather covers with straps and zippers, and there are "leather" covers (as advertised) that look great but in reality they're FAUX leather as spelled-out in the fine print.  I want REAL leather on my cover.  And Amazon's non-lighted cover fits the bill for me because it is real leather and it's a very simple design that appeals to me.  I don't want the Lighted version because I hear it's bulkier and heavier and the light on it doesn't fully cover the K3's screen (I'm assuming that's correct?).  I am going to try the plastic baggie-on-the-hooks idea and see it that works.  I'll let you know how it goes.

I'm sure I'm being way too fastidious about this but leather is the way to go while reading a Kindle.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually, I've found that the light from the lighted cover is wonderful!  I typically read in a completely dark room and it lights it up pretty uniformly - although like any light, the closest to the light source will be brighter.  I also don't think it makes the Kindle weigh that much more. (I mean, it does add some weight.. it would be a lie if I said it didn't, but I don't notice it.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm kind of surprised that Best Buy even sells them anymore, considering that Amazon isn't.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm kind of surprised that Best Buy even sells them anymore, considering that Amazon isn't.


I was as well but they have a bunch of both versions. At least the one by my house.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Actually, I've found that the light from the lighted cover is wonderful! I typically read in a completely dark room and it lights it up pretty uniformly - although like any light, the closest to the light source will be brighter. I also don't think it makes the Kindle weigh that much more. (I mean, it does add some weight.. it would be a lie if I said it didn't, but I don't notice it.)


I guess it depends on what you're used to. I have been reading my K3 without a cover so after looking at the lighted cover I noticed it would add enough weight that I wouldn't enjoy reading.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I did the same thing you did, Zell.  I bought anyway.

I've had my unlighted, leather, black, Amazon Kindle case for a couple weeks now and I couldn't be happier.

It looks elegant - executive, even.  The cover folds back on itself nicely when reading.  The weight is perfect - it gives a little heft to the Kindle, but it's still light-weight and easy to hold.

I'm not currently using any prevention techniques (plastic on the hooks, nail polish, sanding, fabric softener sheet, etc) because I haven't had any problem.  If I ever do have any problems I plan on getting the lighted version from Amazon, but everything's fine now.


----------



## sluggozmom (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought one yesterday off Craigslist for $10.  It's Like new... Hot Pink!
I asked her if she had any of the issues, she said no.  She had been given a lighted cover (hopefully it wasn't from Amazon!).

I love it.  I'm gonna use it until the first freeze/reboot.  Hopefully that won't happen.  

If it doesn't, I did good


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

musclehead said:


> I did the same thing you did, Zell. I bought anyway.
> 
> I've had my unlighted, leather, black, Amazon Kindle case for a couple weeks now and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


I'm on day two right now and so far, no problems (Knock on Wood). If my K3 does start to go whacko I'll probably try the plastic baggie on the hooks suggestion to see if it works. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Have you checked out Etsy.com for a leather cover? There are some beautiful handcrafted covers there. (And I shouldn't even be looking.)

http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=leather+kindle+3&search_type=handmade&shopname=ChiiDesigns


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I love my Medge Go cover for the K2. It's simple, nice leather, nice interior and fairly reasonably priced.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Day 4 and so far so good. I got my black non-lighted Amazon cover from Best Buy. They had a bunch of them. If my Kindle does start to go hey-wire I'll either do the plastic baggie on the hinge hook or put tape on the underside of the lower hinge as others have done. I'm convinced if you "insulate" the hooks the K3 will work just fine. I think what happens is over time the paint on the hooks wears off and exposes the bare metal which acts as some sort of a conductor which sends the K3 into a tizzy. Keep the hooks insulated and there should be no problems. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Have you checked out Etsy.com for a leather cover? There are some beautiful handcrafted covers there. (And I shouldn't even be looking.)
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=leather+kindle+3&search_type=handmade&shopname=ChiiDesigns


Wow. Those are beautiful -- except the price. Finally, a nice leather cover for the K3. I wish I had come across that site before now. I have the leather Amazon cover for now but will certainly consider one of these down the road. Thank you.


----------



## sluggozmom (Jan 13, 2011)

sluggozmom said:


> I bought one yesterday off Craigslist for $10. It's Like new... Hot Pink!
> I asked her if she had any of the issues, she said no. She had been given a lighted cover (hopefully it wasn't from Amazon!).
> 
> I love it. I'm gonna use it until the first freeze/reboot. Hopefully that won't happen.
> ...


36 hours with the cover on and it froze. 
I am trying the baggie corners now... hoping they work!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

sluggozmom said:


> 36 hours with the cover on and it froze.
> I am trying the baggie corners now... hoping they work!


Oh man, that's a bummer.  I hope the baggie corners work.


----------



## sluggozmom (Jan 13, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Oh man, that's a bummer.  I hope the baggie corners work.


The baggies didn't work either.. got a reboot and then a freeze up.
guess I didn't do so good after all


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

sluggozmom said:


> The baggies didn't work either.. got a reboot and then a freeze up.
> guess I didn't do so good after all


Drat! I wonder if that paint on rubber stuff would work? I'm trying to remember where I saw this. It's supposed to be for dishwasher baskets to cover the ends of the little things that hold the dishes up. (I know, I'm obviously not mechanically inclined.)  Hmmmmm.... let me see if I can find the website where I saw this.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Vinyl touch up paint.. that's what I was thinking of.  I had originally found this at WalterDrake.com - but they don't seem to sell this anymore. But if you Google this, you'll find plenty of websites. Although I don't know how thinly this can be painted on.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Could you break off the hooks and attach the Kindle using command strips? Command strips seem to work on (and come off of) everything.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

ScaryMerry said:


> Could you break off the hooks and attach the Kindle using command strips? Command strips seem to work on (and come off of) everything.


I think the lining of the cover doesn't like to let things adhere to it very well. Although maybe the Command strips would work. I tried using some Scor-It tape, which is a super sticky redline tape. (Thinking I could stick the back of the Kindle to the back cover.) Nope, it wouldn't stick to the fabric.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I used Command adhesive strips on my k2i when I had the original  k2 cover. I used the hooks and the command strips to keep it from shifting and cracking the Kindle. It stuck onto the cover very well, and came off cleanly. That said I did use the hooks as well, I'm not 100% sure the strips alone would hold it securely, but if you used 4 of them it should do the trick. Velcro with adhesive might be a better way to go, a lot of covers use it instead of hooks or straps, and we know it works well lol.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Amiedoll said:


> I used Command adhesive strips on my k2i when I had the original k2 cover. I used the hooks and the command strips to keep it from shifting and cracking the Kindle. It stuck onto the cover very well, and came off cleanly. That said I did use the hooks as well, I'm not 100% sure the strips alone would hold it securely, but if you used 4 of them it should do the trick. Velcro with adhesive might be a better way to go, a lot of covers use it instead of hooks or straps, and we know it works well lol.


Apparently a lot of DIYers use command strips a lot to secure their respective Kindles in place.


----------

